# Self-defence and exercise



## Monroe (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm considering starting a martial arts course. I've been reading and looking at what's available in my area. It's a lot of information. Anyone willing to help narrow this down a little? I posted in the women's section, but thought might get ulternate opinions here. 

I'm looking for exercise and self-defence. I'm not a small woman, I'm 5'9" 156lbs. I'm not fast or unusually strong. I'm currently not in the best shape. I swim and jog, but it's just the bare minimum. I have a temper I've been working on for years, but it still has room for improvement. I don't really have formal training, just some basics my father taught me. 

I don't want to try high kicks.

Suggestions for which form of martial arts I should look at? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 12, 2011)

Why wouldnt you want to try High Kicks? Theyre an Advanced Exercise in Balance and Control, as well as Displaying Flexibility. And it wouldnt be Expected Right Away.

*In any Case,* you may be geared more toward Self Defense Classes, or some form of Non-Shotokan Karate.
Optionally, Aikido, if youre into that sort of thing.

Also, Height and Weight should never be a Factor. Height is largely Irrelevant, and Weight can be Minimised.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 12, 2011)

My balance and flexibility aren't bad, I did well in gymnastics. It's just high kicks look vulnerable to me. I'd rather avoid moves that leave me that open. 

Can you tell me a little about Non-Shotokan Karate and Aikido?


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 12, 2011)

Monroe said:


> My balance and flexibility aren't bad, I did well in gymnastics. It's just high kicks look vulnerable to me. I'd rather avoid moves that leave me that open.
> 
> Can you tell me a little about Non-Shotokan Karate and Aikido?


Any Strike leaves you Vulnerable, no matter what it is. High Punches expose your Torso, Middle Punches expose your Head, and so forth.
Anyway.

Aikido is a largely Grappling Art, which ultimately Redirects an Opponents Force, and Incapacitates them Subsequently.

There are so many forms of Karate, it isnt even Funny. But since Shotokan teaches High Kicks to its Advanced Students; Isshin Ryu, or Kenpo might work better for your taste.
Isshin Ryu is a Fast Style, Kenpo is a Mixed Style.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe I don't need to worry about high kicks if they're only taught to advance students anyway. I wouldn't be investing more than 1-2 nights per week. 

Grappling, is that like wrestling? 

Sorry if my questions are dumb. The more I read, the more fears I realize I have. I'm hoping if I act like a grown up about it, I'll stumble my way through it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 12, 2011)

Kicks ar kicks. You aim them where you think they'll do the most good. Sometimes that's the knee, sometimes it's the head. Shockingly, everybody tends to start out with lower kicks being their only option.

You're no more open during a high kick (properly setup and executed) than you are during a kick to the body (properly setup and executed).

Your choice should be made based on your individual aptitudes and situation. If you have long legs and good balance, a kicking art may suit you, such as Tae Kwon Do, Savate or Muay Thai. If you have rotten flexibilty but really fasthands, you may be better off with an art that stresses upper body techniques, such as Kung Fu, some styles of Karate, or Boxing. On the other hand, if you're considering situations where striking is not allowable (for example, anytime I'm working - the ER frowns on kicking people in the head, no matter how violent they are). In that case, you might want to consider one of the arts that stresses grappling, joint locks or throws such as Jiujitsu or Aikido.

Your desire for exercise is immaterial, really. If you practice properly, you'll get an excellent workout from ANY martial art.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 12, 2011)

I work outside, most often alone on night shift with a vast majority of male co-workers and men from other companies. (aircraft mechanic) Can't always hear or see much of what's going on around me. I'm focused on what I'm working on, not necessarily my surroundings. Recently, I've come to feel unsafe. I don't know how much is due to a change in co-workers and how much is due to personal history. Nothing has bad has happened, but you know when something's just off? 

I have good balance, but I have slow reaction times. I'm good at endurance sports, hence I have gravitated to jogging and swimming. They're easy. I have a short torso and long legs. 

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 12, 2011)

Monroe said:


> Maybe I don't need to worry about high kicks if they're only taught to advance students anyway. I wouldn't be investing more than 1-2 nights per week.
> 
> Grappling, is that like wrestling?
> 
> Sorry if my questions are dumb. The more I read, the more fears I realize I have. I'm hoping if I act like a grown up about it, I'll stumble my way through it.



Grappling is very different to Wrestling.







Monroe said:


> I work outside, most often alone on night shift  with a vast majority of male co-workers and men from other companies.  (aircraft mechanic) Can't always hear or see much of what's going on  around me. I'm focused on what I'm working on, not necessarily my  surroundings. Recently, I've come to feel unsafe. I don't know how much  is due to a change in co-workers and how much is due to personal  history. Nothing has bad has happened, but you know when something's  just off?
> 
> I have good balance, but I have slow reaction times. I'm good at  endurance sports, hence I have gravitated to jogging and swimming.  They're easy. I have a short torso and long legs.
> 
> Thanks for responding.



Reaction Timing is taught with practice, whether you naturally have it or not.
Though yeah - Most MA will work Swell.
Id advise sucking up your doubts, and just going to watch some Styles.
Then just work out if you prefer Striking, Grappling, Wrestling, or a Mixture.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 12, 2011)

Do they hurt their fingers like that? Looks like their fingers are being bent backwards or something. Ouch!

I guess I'll have to try it. Imagining being on the receiving end, none of it sounds pleasant. lol

Thanks!


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 12, 2011)

Monroe said:


> Do they hurt their fingers like that? Looks like their fingers are being bent backwards or something. Ouch!
> 
> I guess I'll have to try it. Imagining being on the receiving end, none of it sounds pleasant. lol
> 
> Thanks!


Fingers can be Conditioned. And are Conditioned.

The Person on the Receiving end is usually not having Fun, sure.
But how else can you Learn Application?
The the Defender whos Gaining from the Experience, and both sides ultimately get to have at each other.

Hope this all helps.


----------



## WC_lun (Sep 13, 2011)

Look around at the schools near you.  Visit them and talk to the head instructor.  Does what they do make sense to you?  Can you see how that school will help you achieve your goals?  Do you feel comfortable with the instructor?  After narrowing your search down, we can tell you specifics on different styles.

I myself enjoy Wing Chun.  I have an excellent teacher, which means a lot, no matter what art you decide to pick up.  Wing Chun is direct and to the point and does not rely on physical attributes to achieve its' goals.  Having said that, there are quality schools of all styles.  There are many more who aren't so..quality.  Do your research


----------



## David43515 (Sep 13, 2011)

Monroe, you`ve got the right idea. Find something near you, and ask questions before you make your final choice.

Yes, grappling means wrestling, either standing or on the ground. Higher kicks do tend to leave you exposed for a bit, but Just because the style you choose has them doesn`t mean you have to use them.I`ve been doing martial arts for over 30 years. Whe I was a kid I enjoyed kicking high and spent alot of time training for it. As I got older I decided it was faster and safer not to kick higher than the chest. Now I rarely kick anyone above the waist. My style hasn`t changed, but my tastes have. 

And last of all remember none of us was born a martial arts expert. The people you see teaching the classes were beginners once too. You can do this if you want to.Good luck.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for putting up with me. I'll be looking around at schools this week. Meeting new people irl isn't my forte, but I guess it's going to have to happen. Thanks again!


----------



## jda (Sep 13, 2011)

Just my .02 cents worth.  I train and teach Tae Kwon Do and yes high kicks are a part of the curriculum.  However, in self defenses we teach never to kick some one in the head unless they are on their knees first!  A knee to the groin then a roundhouse to the head kind of thing.  I'm forty eight years old, 215 lbs, and I can kick you in the head, but I'd rather kick your knee or crotch instead.  Your speed and reaction time will improve with practice as will your strength.  Just shop around at different schools, a decent school will let you watch or even try out a class for free.  Keep looking until you find one you're comfortable with.  Good luck with your search.
Jim


----------



## joshbrown (Sep 13, 2011)

If self defense is your main concern, you should consider looking into To-Shin Do.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 13, 2011)

Monroe said:


> Thanks for putting up with me. I'll be looking around at schools this week. Meeting new people irl isn't my forte, but I guess it's going to have to happen. Thanks again!


There was a point before we all became Cute Fluffy Highly Trained Warriors, when we too questioned the Concept. Worry not! At least you can make a Well Educated Decision


----------



## SuperFLY (Sep 13, 2011)

Monroe said:


> My balance and flexibility aren't bad, I did well in gymnastics. It's just high kicks look vulnerable to me. I'd rather avoid moves that leave me that open.
> 
> Can you tell me a little about Non-Shotokan Karate and Aikido?



i havent read all your replies but one thing should be made very clear.

'you dont have to know martial arts to do martial arts.'

may sound obvious to say but i hear similar things said all the time. 'id like to do a martial art but it looks hard, im not fit, im not flexible, etc.. etc..' this all comes by training. no one is born knowing how to do it; they're taught, they train, they learn.

my advice would be to have a think about the kind of thing you'd like to do and pop along to a class or 2. see if you like what you see.

as i said, you dont have to be fit or some fighting master to train martial arts. that comes in time with training


----------



## Monroe (Sep 13, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> There was a point before we all became Cute Fluffy Highly Trained Warriors, when we too questioned the Concept. Worry not! At least you can make a Well Educated Decision



If only predators would dual me to a sketch. I bet I could win that!


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 13, 2011)

Monroe said:


> If only predators would dual me to a sketch. I bet I could win that!


Would it involve Whiskey?


----------



## Monroe (Sep 13, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Would it involve Whiskey?



Hopefully not, I'm a cheap drunk. :uhyeah:


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 13, 2011)

Monroe said:


> Hopefully not, I'm a cheap drunk. :uhyeah:


*Scoffs*
*Sips Brandy*

Of Course.
-Ill stop derailing the topic now -


----------



## Monroe (Sep 13, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> *Scoffs*
> *Sips Brandy*
> 
> Of Course.
> -Ill stop derailing the topic now -



Derail away, no problem.  I have a love hate relationship with my whiskey and scotch. I detest getting drunk but they taste really good. They're my treat that I don't open very often and hen only have a little bit of. I have bottles around my house because people see me drink them occassionally, but they don't realize I can't drink that much that often. At least I won't run out.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Sep 13, 2011)

Monroe said:


> I'm considering starting a martial arts course. I've been reading and looking at what's available in my area. It's a lot of information. Anyone willing to help narrow this down a little? I posted in the women's section, but thought might get ulternate opinions here.
> 
> I'm looking for exercise and self-defence. I'm not a small woman, I'm 5'9" 156lbs. I'm not fast or unusually strong. I'm currently not in the best shape. I swim and jog, but it's just the bare minimum. I have a temper I've been working on for years, but it still has room for improvement. I don't really have formal training, just some basics my father taught me.
> 
> ...


 


Cyriacus said:


> Why wouldnt you want to try High Kicks? Theyre an Advanced Exercise in Balance and Control, as well as Displaying Flexibility. And it wouldnt be Expected Right Away.
> 
> *In any Case,* you may be geared more toward Self Defense Classes, or some form of Non-Shotokan Karate.
> Optionally, Aikido, if youre into that sort of thing.
> ...




What is said here.

Again weight and height make no difference  in the arts and they shouldnt be used as values on which are you  choose. I stand 6'3" and currently weight 244lbs so i am far bigger than  you are. I also am not fast and the only strength i have comes from my  size. Ive learned to use those to my advantage as well as improve my  speed.

As for your temper. I also have one. Check it with your  ego at the door of any school you walk into. Neither will do you any  good.

As for high kicks, try them. you wont do well at first (or maybe you will surprise yourself) but practice is important. eventually you will come to love them and over time you learn to value them. everything has its place

B


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 13, 2011)

Monroe said:


> Derail away, no problem.  I have a love hate relationship with my whiskey and scotch. I detest getting drunk but they taste really good. They're my treat that I don't open very often and hen only have a little bit of. I have bottles around my house because people see me drink them occassionally, but they don't realize I can't drink that much that often. At least I won't run out.


Fair Enough - My Body is practically immune to Alchohols, so i can get away with Stronger Substances without any Issue.
Somewhat Useful, since I only really like the Taste.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 13, 2011)

KempoGuy06 said:


> What is said here.
> 
> Again weight and height make no difference  in the arts and they shouldnt be used as values on which are you  choose. I stand 6'3" and currently weight 244lbs so i am far bigger than  you are. I also am not fast and the only strength i have comes from my  size. Ive learned to use those to my advantage as well as improve my  speed.
> 
> ...





I try to watch my temper. It was a problem when I was a kid, but I've improved a lot since then. I was hoping MA would help to control that. 

I think I'll leave high kicks to one side and deal with that issue later.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 13, 2011)

Monroe said:


> I think I'll leave high kicks to one side and deal with that issue later.



I think you're worrying this point needlessly. You don't learn high kicks. You learn to kick, and eventually, with practice, they get higher. 
One of my favorite sparring partners is a Tae Kwon Do 4th Dan who has incredible kicks. He loves to throw 3, 4, 5 kicks before his foot touches the ground. All heights and from all angles. He's fast, but he only kicks moderately hard. 
One of my other favorites is a 1st Dan who rarely manages a kick above my ribs (I'm 6'1", 210lbs), but his kicks have roughly the impact of a SCUD missle. I can block kicks from the first guy, but the second must be evaded.
So you don't need to be able to kick 8 feet in the air, even in Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 13, 2011)

Monroe said:


> I try to watch my temper. It was a problem when I was a kid, but I've improved a lot since then. I was hoping MA would help to control that.
> 
> I think I'll leave high kicks to one side and deal with that issue later.


 I too have a temper that I've been working on for a long time. It takes a lot to piss me off now but I still lose it after a period of time has passed. Fortunately each of those periods are getting longer and longer. Will MA help? Probably not. Will the meditation that comes with MA (or should come with it) help... probably yes. Learning to control the temper/anger while still being in control of one's self is and should be IMO the goal. You're going to get angry. Angry at the jerk-off who attacked you coming out of an establishment on way to your car after you've had a wonderful time and he/they just screw it up by a stupid robbery attempt. So find a way to channel that anger into your training, keeping the cool head but the *energy* that anger can provide can be harnessed and channeled into whatever techs you have learned (so far). The meditation will help you cool off quicker after it's all said and done and the jerks are lying on the ground writhing in pain that you caused as you either drive away or talk to the cops. 

Use MA to find your center, use your center as a balance in your life. 

Good luck with your journey. :asian:


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 15, 2011)

David43515 said:


> ...
> 
> Yes, grappling means wrestling, either standing or on the ground. Higher kicks do tend to leave you exposed for a bit, but Just because the style you choose has them doesn`t mean you have to use them.I`ve been doing martial arts for over 30 years. Whe I was a kid I enjoyed kicking high and spent alot of time training for it. As I got older I decided it was faster and safer not to kick higher than the chest. Now I rarely kick anyone above the waist. My style hasn`t changed, but my tastes have.
> 
> ...



Don't be put off by the description of grappling as wrestling.  We usually think of wrestling as the professional sport or as practiced in college sports.  I don't know about BJJ, but they do seem to spend more time on the ground using submission techniques.  Not necessarily bad.  But arts such as Hapkido and Aikido, or even classical JuJitsu (as I understand it) do not.

Check them out if they are available in your area.  I think Aikido is more inclined to try to redirect a person without injury if possible.  Aikidoist can correct me if I am wrong.  

Hapkido tends to think injury to an attacker is a lick on the attacker.  I tell people Hapkido tries to take away an attacker's ability to fight, desire to fight, or both.  If I dislocate a joint, I have taken out a leg or arm, so the attacker's ability is lessened or completely taken away.  If every time an attacker attacks, some part of his body is subjected to extreme pain (joint locks/breaks or pressure points), I take away some desire to continue fighting.  

However, I think Aikido is just as well used to cause great damage to an attacker.  It also has the advantage of apparently being more comfortable for women practicioners.

Ultimately, only you can decide which art you will prefer.  As others have said, try to visit schools and see if what they do and how they teach it looks like something you wan to do.


----------



## Monroe (Sep 15, 2011)

Grappling doesn't sound too bad to me. I was just seeing if grappling was essentially something like wrestling. I read through the women's section and it sounds like the experience of most women has been the vast majority of guys are respectful during training. I'm not too worried. Accidents happen. I've grabbed someone by accident before and I'm sure it was more embarrassing for me than them. I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels that way. 

It's best I don't think too deeply about what sort of damage these moves will do to someone or I'll skeeve myself out.


----------



## Cyriacus (Sep 15, 2011)

Monroe said:


> Grappling doesn't sound too bad to me. I was just seeing if grappling was essentially something like wrestling. I read through the women's section and it sounds like the experience of most women has been the vast majority of guys are respectful during training. I'm not too worried. Accidents happen. I've grabbed someone by accident before and I'm sure it was more embarrassing for me than them. I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels that way.
> 
> It's best I don't think too deeply about what sort of damage these moves will do to someone or I'll skeeve myself out.


Unless youre learning Yoga or Tai Chi, the Chest is a Striking and Grappling Surface. Namely the Lapel. The Lapel is in proximity to the top of the Breast.

And so forth.
Contact happens. Just so long as its ACCIDENTAL, itd be ignorant to even care.
If it isnt Accidental, then tell an Instructer.

Otherwise, that shouldnt be a factor.


----------

